# What colour to paint my white and black bathroom



## LindaC (Dec 16, 2008)

I just renovated and I have 12 x 12 white tiles on my floor and 6 x 6 white tiles on my walls 4 ft up with a black border. My accessories are chrome, my cabinet white and my granite counter top white,with black, grey, brown and taupe spots. Can't figure out what to do with the walls, how about a darker grey? a light grey? a dark taupe? I hope it is not too drab, but can't think of another colour. My house is pretty neutral, I guess I am too and that's why I need some help? Thanks.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd go (or my wife actually) would go with an art deco type color like torquoise.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

LindaC said:


> I just renovated and I have 12 x 12 white tiles on my floor and 6 x 6 white tiles on my walls 4 ft up with a black border. My accessories are chrome, my cabinet white and my granite counter top white,with black, grey, brown and taupe spots. Can't figure out what to do with the walls, how about a darker grey? a light grey? a dark taupe? I hope it is not too drab, but can't think of another colour. My house is pretty neutral, I guess I am too and that's why I need some help? Thanks.


My main bath is kind of retro looking. Chrome fixtures, hardwood floor(konecto), white tiles to 5 feet. I used a deep sky blue type of color on the walls and really like the way it looks.
Jamie


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I would use yellow or red or a dark taupe (if you are conservative) for the walls. A lot depends on the amount of mirrors and light.

I have a small interior bath with 4 clear bulds over the 36" mirror. Oak trim and towel racks. I painted the ceiling a dark tan and the walls a dark teal. The very dark teal worked better than the flat black I originally thought of.

Best thing i ever did was to put in an adjustable 180 degrees motion sensing switch on the light. - No more feeling for a switch in the dark and no lights left on. You can adjust the sensitivity or and the duration or just lock it on. Just walk in and everything is waiting for your next move.


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

A medium grey would be a great color and give a contemporary look. The trick is getting the right grey, the right undertone and being a bathroom and the colours in your counter you might want to get a very warm grey (brown undertone). If you ask at the paint store they can look up their mixes and tell you which ones those are.


----------



## LindaC (Dec 16, 2008)

*Thanks to All*

We did a mix of everyone. We painted the wall a super grey colour and accented with tourquoise towels, mats, candles, etc. It looks super, thanks so much. :thumbup:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool. Post a photo if you have time.


----------

